# Google Nexus 5



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

Is anyone running the Nexus 5?

I've just ordered one for the other half but wanted to know ahead of time if there's anything specific about it that should be pointed out?

Cheers


----------



## darknessends (Jan 13, 2014)

Lovely looks - Buy it.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 13, 2014)

Design is definitely better because it doesn't explode like Samsung or iPhone's phone design.

Sony's waterproof smartphones crack when it overheats and warranty doesn't cover that.

So if you eliminate all the stupid shitty phone designs, you're left with Google.


----------



## VPN.SH (Jan 13, 2014)

A couple of friends of mine have the Nexus 5 and absolutely love it. I've got the Nexus 4, and had some hardware issues, so going to be upgrading to the Nexus 5 shortly.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm seeing a few folk saying the battery life is really poor - any such experience?


----------



## johnlth93 (Jan 13, 2014)

You know i got my Nexus 4 about 3 month ago 

Well my country is slow anyway, Nexus 5 just release here like a month ago  

From what i see Nexus 5 is all good design wise except the camera, it looks funny to me  :blink:


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Jan 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I'm seeing a few folk saying the battery life is really poor - any such experience?


Not as bad as other phones, just don't damage it - eg charge it when its at 20%, shower it with love and not water.

LTE usually burns battery.


----------



## Roger (Jan 13, 2014)

I believe there is no better option for the category and definitely subsidized price point. (high-end)!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Jan 13, 2014)

Still enjoying my N4 here.

However, everything I hear about the N5 is positive and I would buy one if I was in the market for a new phone.


----------



## tragic (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm on a Nexus 4 as well, it's been great. If my screen cracks (again), I'll end up purchasing a Nexus 5.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jan 13, 2014)

N5 owner here. Love it.

Battery life isn't too bad, especially compared to my GS3. That said, using a tool like JuiceDefender or Green Power will no doubt help more.

Franco's/faux kernel is also a good option, especially with undervolting and the various other tweaks they've baked in.


----------



## Virtovo (Jan 13, 2014)

Shame you already ordered as you may have wanted to compare it against the MotoX


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

I have the old Samsung Galaxy Nexus and am ready for an upgrade and have the Nexus 5 in my list.  I'm contemplating holding out until the Galaxy s5 comes out in March/April.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> Shame you already ordered as you may have wanted to compare it against the MotoX


Never really been a fan of Motorola and the Razr put me right off them.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Never really been a fan of Motorola and the Razr put me right off them.


That's why I'm hesitant with getting the Moto X, because previous Motorola's were only fair.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

It arrived this morning early early. I've not been allowed to open it so I've no idea what it's like I'm afraid!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 14, 2014)

Google's abandonment issues have me leery of touching anything they put out now.  HTC has been solid for me, been using their phones over a decade now - plus I love how dev/mod friendly they are.  Pricey, but the quality of the phone makes it well worth the investment.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Yep, I'm an HTC fan myself and that's what I tend to run. This was just a random purchase after being moaned at for so long. Interestingly, this NX5 is replacing her Desire HD.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 14, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I've not been allowed to open it so I've no idea what it's like I'm afraid!


Haha - why weren't you allowed to open it?


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Not mine lol. She wanted to open it herself - first new phone for a while.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 15, 2014)

If it weren't for LG, I'd probably get a Nexus 5. Had so many bad incidents with LG products.


----------

